# is olive oil ok for dogs



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

just bought sardines as ive always wanted to try them, and hab wanted to give winston a source of fish oil i was going to give him a sardine or two, and pour the oil on his food.
ive heard with tuna, the omegas are in the oil anyway..so im guessing he will get the 3000 mg of omegas this can has..and ill get barely any haha.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I personally wouldn't mind my dog consuming a bit of olive oil on occasion - what it does in the carnivore body I have no idea. I normally buy canned sardines in spring winter and if I can't find then olive oil.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The kind I get is packed in water. I think it would be better than in oil.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Caty M said:


> The kind I get is packed in water. I think it would be better than in oil.


why/ olive oil in humans has many benefits. im trying to gain weight for weightlifting so i lie the added calories


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Dogs will benefit a whole lot more with an animal-based oil source.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why/ olive oil in humans has many benefits. im trying to gain weight for weightlifting so i lie the added calories


Any foods high in calories I would prefer to come from an animal source for my mutts. Dogs aren't people. They have very different diets. :smile:

A bit won't hurt at all but I wouldn't pour a whole lot of oil in his food. It likely would just give Winston diarrhea.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Before we started feeding raw, my dog with the constipation problems got 1-2 teaspoons of olive oil a day (along with other stuff) to grease things up and keep them moving.

It didn't kill her, but I don't think it had any kind of benefit, either, for constipation or in any other way.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Olive oil is one of the things that give Chelsy horrendous bloody diarrhea. But, that's just her system. I know that some dogs foods include it (Natures Variety I think). I usually buy the sardines in spring water and she loves them. You always have to check the can because they also come in hot sauce and mustard!

It's actually probably cheaper to buy him Salmon in cans. That's what my big dogs get and they absolutely love it. I wait for it to go on sale.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with Xellil... I did the same thing and saw no real benefit to olive oil.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just bought sardines as ive always wanted to try them, and hab wanted to give winston a source of fish oil i was going to give him a sardine or two, and pour the oil on his food.
> ive heard with tuna, the omegas are in the oil anyway..so im guessing he will get the 3000 mg of omegas this can has..and ill get barely any haha.


you have a certain amount of caloric real estate and everything you feed winston counts as calories in....so you eat the sardines with olive oil....because it's better for humans than dogs...

and go get him some real sardines or sardines in water...how's that?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

chowder said:


> Olive oil is one of the things that give Chelsy horrendous bloody diarrhea. But, that's just her system. I know that some dogs foods include it (Natures Variety I think). I usually buy the sardines in spring water and she loves them. You always have to check the can because they also come in hot sauce and mustard!
> 
> It's actually probably cheaper to buy him Salmon in cans. That's what my big dogs get and they absolutely love it. I wait for it to go on sale.


when i used t oeat tuna i would pour the water or oil on shanes kibble and then eat the tuna. with winston i plan on doing the same thing(with sardines)..but to give him some fish oils ill give him around 2 sardines per day while i eat the rest.

the olive oil sardines are only 40 calories more..i can survive on the water ones lol.

and yeah i saw the generic 60 cent sardines in mustard and was disgusted. i bought the ''season'' brand sardines.

is salt ok for dogs? i got the double layered salt ones as they had slightly more calories in them(yes im aware salt is not great for humans..but sardines in general are a healthy meal)


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Nooooooo do not buy salted anything for your dog! As was already mentioned a bunch of times, buy the sardines packed in spring water. I pay about 59 cents for a can. For Winston, he should be able to do 1/2 a can per day. Feed him one can per week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

salt is neither good for man nor beast.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> Nooooooo do not buy salted anything for your dog! As was already mentioned a bunch of times, buy the sardines packed in spring water. I pay about 59 cents for a can. For Winston, he should be able to do 1/2 a can per day. Feed him one can per week.


so what is it one per week or 1/2 per day
yes i know salt isnt good for man or beast..but obviously we need some salt in our diet...i plan on eating sardines as a snack everyday for myself..and like i said i am going to buy the ones in water...i lie the ''season'' brand for 3 dollars a can.
im only going to be giving him a few sardines plus the water dripped over his kibble, surely that salt won't kill him -_-.

i give him deli turkey to get him in the house..im sure that has more salt than a sardine or two.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You asked if salt was ok. 
You got that accurate answer. 
And then rejected it. 

I don't understand.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, people and animals need sodium in their diets.

Kibble is usually already high in salt. Meat has salt, bone has salt, and they almost always have added salt, too.

Why would you add more? Why not buy him separate cans of cheap brand no salt added, water packed ones, if you want to give him some?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i give him deli turkey to get him in the house..im sure that has more salt than a sardine or two.


Train him, not bribe him!.. :smile:

It's not a "well I already do this, and this isn't as bad, so it's fine" kind of thing. Adding salt on top of salt makes it worse. Don't give him deli turkey. Give him dehydrated liver or other natural treats. Deli meats have nitrites and nitrates which can cause cancer.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> You asked if salt was ok.
> You got that accurate answer.
> And then rejected it.
> 
> I don't understand.


I'm confused as well. If you're going to reject the answers or advice given, why bother asking in the first place? Caty M is right -- separate cans of cheap, no salt added, and water packed ones are super easy to find and also better for Winston. But it seems you've got your mind made up so I'll just leave it at that......


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so what is it one per week or 1/2 per day
> yes i know salt isnt good for man or beast..but obviously we need some salt in our diet...i plan on eating sardines as a snack everyday for myself..and like i said i am going to buy the ones in water...i lie the ''season'' brand for 3 dollars a can.
> im only going to be giving him a few sardines plus the water dripped over his kibble, surely that salt won't kill him -_-.
> 
> i give him deli turkey to get him in the house..im sure that has more salt than a sardine or two.


Give him 1/2 of one can of sardines on, for example, Monday. Wait 24 hours. Feed him the other 1/2 on Tuesday. Wait until next Monday. Repeat. You are wasting money paying $3.00 for a can of sardines for Winston, however, that's your decision. 

Another way to save money and feed less salt is to make a substitution for the deli turkey. There are tons of options: a small piece of frozen liver (slice very small pieces of liver and freeze in one layer in a ziploc bag), a small piece of beef heart, chicken heart, or pork heart, etc. These can purchased in a tub for normally less than 2 dollars and I prefer to feed something less processed than deli turkey.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Train him, not bribe him!.. :smile:


lol...easier said than done! I give my Doxie the tiniest piece of pork heart so he will stand still and not make me chase him so that I can put his harness on!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so what is it one per week or 1/2 per day
> yes i know salt isnt good for man or beast..but obviously we need some salt in our diet...i plan on eating sardines as a snack everyday for myself..and like i said i am going to buy the ones in water...i lie the ''season'' brand for 3 dollars a can.
> im only going to be giving him a few sardines plus the water dripped over his kibble, surely that salt won't kill him -_-.
> 
> i give him deli turkey to get him in the house..im sure that has more salt than a sardine or two.


people need vitamins and minerals in their diet. if you're feeding kibble, believe me, he is getting all the salt he needs in a few different forms....potassium chloride is one and sodium chloride is another...

deli meat has loads of salt in it.

dave..think about your own kidneys....if you eat too much salt or sodium laced products....your kidneys will be overworking for a long time.....and then even though the brain tries so hard to adapt, it can only adapt for so long.

after a while, your kidneys won't be able to perform its job, which is cleansing and filtration and excretion....

the same goes for winston.

don't feed him salt. he gets enough from his kibble.


----------

